# Current USA Satellite PC fan is loud!



## Tezak (Oct 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd put this up for anyone who's considering buying this light. I just bought the 36" 2x 98w version. It has two fans, one on each side, and they sure are loud! The fans are controlled by 1 separate power cord, and the fixture heats up pretty good when the fans aren't on. 

I've started unplugging the fan for part of my photoperiod when me and my roommates are home (5:30pm-7:30pm) but I'm afraid the added heat will affect the temperature in the tank.

This thread is more a 'heads up' than a call for advice, but I'd appreciate suggestions to make it quieter if it can be done cheaply.


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I dont know that the extra heat built up in the fixture will effect your tank temperature too much, have you checked the tank temp to see if there is a significant change during this period?

I too have a similar fixture and the fans are definitely audible. I would not recommend keeping the fan off though. My main concern with having the fans off is that their purpose is not to keep heat from building up in the tank but to keep the ballast and bulbs cool. The heat building up in the fixture will definitely shorten its life...

Depending on your electronics knowledge/skills you may be able to replace the fans with quieter ones (I would imagine they are 12v and could be found by computer component retailers) or using a speed control to reduce the noise but retain some airflow.


I hope this helps


-Ian


EDIT - I just noticed that you mention the fans being controlled by an independent power cord. If that is the case you could try using a dimmer switch to reduce the voltage to the fans and slow them down so they aren't so obnoxious 
Good Luck!


----------

